# This is what a $10.62 taco from Taco Bell looks like



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Everything they couldn't fit is in the container. I too him it would t fit and it cost extra but he insisted. He even tipped me $2.50 extra over the guarantee on top of +$5/order so $16 total

They were laughing hysterically while making this


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And who drinks orange juice with Mexican food lol


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

LOL! By the way, they didn't charge extra for the onions. How generous of them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> And who drinks orange juice with Mexican food lol


Well it was breakfast time I guess


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> And who drinks orange juice with Mexican food lol


You add vodka to it sillyhead

For $15 you can get real mexican food, made by an actual mexican, with every kind of meat and seafood. I think they call it texacana fajitas.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Everything they couldn't fit is in the container. I too him it would t fit and it cost extra but he insisted. He even tipped me $2.50 extra over the guarantee on top of +$5/order so $16 total
> 
> They were laughing hysterically while making this


Nachos supreme isn't a burrito. He order a $1 burrito on the side to go with his dressed up nachos.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Everything they couldn't fit is in the container. I too him it would t fit and it cost extra but he insisted. He even tipped me $2.50 extra over the guarantee on top of +$5/order so $16 total
> 
> They were laughing hysterically while making this


He forgot to add one important item:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> He forgot to add one important item:
> 
> View attachment 311863


I swear I thought you was gonna say the testicle dip.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You add vodka to it sillyhead
> 
> For $15 you can get real mexican food, made by an actual mexican, with every kind of meat and seafood. I think they call it texacana fajitas.


That's what kills me. One of the TBs I deliver from my often is right next door to a fantastic street taco place that is about 30% cheaper than TB. For real food.



KD_LA said:


> He forgot to add one important item:
> 
> View attachment 311863


Funny. A great little dinner that was in my town forever (sadly, a victim of "urban redevelopment) used to have what they called "The Garbage Omelet," basically everything breakfast related BUT the kitchen sink.

IIRC, it was $7.99 and you could make 3 meals out of it.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I swear I thought you was gonna say the testicle dip.


That was N/C.


----------



## tsmit44 (Mar 7, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Well it was breakfast time I guess


I was about to say it had to be really early or really late if Taco Bell was the choice to pay $10 for one item.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

And then he ordered an Uber and let one rip.


----------

